# -() Shaking crane-(Heart penetrating octagon)



## dre2308 (Jan 10, 2012)

-Zonghequan(&#32305;&#40372;&#25331 also known as Shaking crane is one of the branches in  white crane originated from Fuqing in China. Shaking crane is an  internal type of martial art like Taijiquan. However, the breathing  technique and the body movement are different from Taijiquan. Out of the  8 forms, Heart penetrating octagon is the advanced form of the Shaking  crane series. In the video, only one fifth of the set was demonstrated.

&#32305;&#40372;&#25331;&#20043;&#25331;&#22411;(Shaking crane series)&#65306;
&#19977;&#25136;(3 combats) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy79gjtLJF0&feature=related
&#22235;&#38272;(4 doors)
&#20116;&#27493;(5 steps)



&#38617;&#34676;&#34678;(double butterfly)
&#39131;&#34676;&#34678;(flying butterfly)
&#29577;&#34676;&#34678;(jade butterfly)
&#20843;&#35282;&#20018;&#24515;(heart penetrating octagon)
&#36843;&#32930;&#36899;&#29872;&#25136;(consecutive combats)
&#21478;&#26377;&#21508;&#24335;&#25512;&#25163;&#21450;&#25955;&#25163;( a set of white crane push hands)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIPzueRrR3Q&feature=related

 The Korean style uniforms we wear are for the purpose of  grappling  while practicing our wrestling technique. We are Chinese people  practicing traditional Chinese martial arts.


----------

